# Hottentotta jayakari care



## Quixtar (Sep 10, 2008)

I would like some input on their care requirements from any successful breeders here. What temperatures/humidity are you guys keeping them at to aid molting in the later instars (4/5/6)? What's the time frame between molts? It is my understanding that Hottentotta sp. are quite slow growers.


----------



## Malcara (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm curious where did you get your H. Jayakari scorps? I'm planning on getting a few eventually. Well in the next few motnhs actually.


----------



## drummindan2007 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would also be curious, as the only hottentottas that I am able to find are judaicus and trilineatus. 

lets us know!

PM me if you do not want to post!


----------



## Brian S (Sep 10, 2008)

I keep them like Androctonus spp and Parabuthus spp


----------



## Quixtar (Sep 10, 2008)

I got them from a European dealer named "freeman". I've been trying to contact him for awhile for some other species he had, but he has been inactive since selling me these.


----------

